# Help! Newbie in town!



## siuahd913 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

We made it! The move to Chiang Mai, that is! Found a house to rent and are comfortable with the neighborhood. 

One question for anyone who can help please.......

What's normal cost for a tuk-tuk, red-cab or a regular taxi to pick us up at the house and take us to the say, Airport Plaza, Tesco-Lotus or Big C? The walking distance from the Airport Plaza to our house is about 30 minutes and 7 - 10 minutes by vehicle. We were charged 50-60 Baht. Big C round trip (waited for 20 minutes or so) cost one person 250 Baht. Was that reasonable or overpriced?

Since we are so new here (2-weeks) we have no idea of what a fair price is for all those locations and as of this moment, we only have one tuk-tuk we can call on. He's reliable, on time, etc. but just want to know from you out there about fair pricing.....

Any contact numbers for any other form of transportation? Please.....

We are not buying a car yet. Don't really know if it's wise decision to buy a car here anyway. Got to wait till we are sure we can get the retirement visas. That's another story! Had to go to KL, Malaysia to apply for a 90 day visa, return to CM, live here for 60 days and apply for the retirment visa within 21 days before the visa expires........ We had all the docs prepared and when visiting the Immig. Dept. here, we were told we had to leave the country because we had 17 days left before the visa (visitor) expired...... Whew...... Hope everything goes smoothly this time!

2) How to use the "search" feature to look up questions such as the one just mentioned above? Tried looking up several topics but without avail. 

Want to look up for a great massage location!

3) A good dentist who is also reasonable in fees?

Thank you!


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

siuahd913 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> We made it! The move to Chiang Mai, that is! Found a house to rent and are comfortable with the neighborhood.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your move! Only ONE tuk-tuk in your area? What I found worked best is to walk to the first major street and catch a tuk-tuk or better, by Songtaew - an open sided pickup that charges a flat fee and mostly goes only in major areas but they can be "bribed" to take you a little out of the way. 

The best way to get a price [until you know the correct price] is to stop a tuk-tuk or songtaew and ask what the cost is to Airport Plaza [or other destination] and then thank them. The next tuk-tuk that comes along cut the price in half. You will probably be turned down so you increase your price until you arrive at a price. You said "we" and they do charge more for two that for one.

Songtaews are the cheapest - except for public buses - and mostly travel set routes but they will go out of their way for a small increase. Good luck!

Serendipity2


----------



## siuahd913 (Jan 12, 2010)

S2,

Thank you for the suggestions.

Any good dentist around town?

Thank you!


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

siuahd913 said:


> S2,
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions.
> 
> ...



siuahd913,

Sorry, but never had occasion to need one but if you'll search the various topics on this forum [shouldn't take too long] you will find it has been discussed at length and some recommendations made by fellow expats. Good luck

Serendipity2


----------



## siuahd913 (Jan 12, 2010)

Serendipity2 said:


> siuahd913,
> 
> Sorry, but never had occasion to need one but if you'll search the various topics on this forum [shouldn't take too long] you will find it has been discussed at length and some recommendations made by fellow expats. Good luck
> 
> Serendipity2


Many thanks, indeed, S2!
Are you in France or CM now?


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

siuahd913 said:


> Many thanks, indeed, S2!
> Are you in France or CM now?



siuahd913,

I think you've got me confused with frogblogger! I'm deep in my foxhole, in the middle of the combat zone, in the USofA suffering Post Stress Traumatic Obama Mania [PSTOM] 

Serendipity2


----------



## RussD (Apr 26, 2010)

*Chiang Mai Dentist*



siuahd913 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> We made it! The move to Chiang Mai, that is! Found a house to rent and are comfortable with the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Good dentist: Funsabai Dental Clinic 44/3 Loi Kroh Road

The office is located just above soi 3. The large sign out by the road says DENTAL.
Cute female dentist who is very gentle and seems to know her business. Prices are fair. I just spent two weeks in her chair getting crowns and bridges. So far so good.

RussD


----------



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

*Cost of Tuk Tuk*



siuahd913 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> We made it! The move to Chiang Mai, that is! Found a house to rent and are comfortable with the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


We have been here 6 months and this is what we do. We use the public Song Taus. They run regular routes in the four directions out of the city. There are quite a few on their respective routes and they charge anywhere from 10 baht to 15 baht per person each way. For example, if we wanted to get to Big C from Airport Plaza we would go out to Hang Dong road and wait for a "yellow" Song Tau heading in the direction of Big C on Hang Dong road. When we see one we flagged them down and if they are not full they will stop. Cost is probably 10 baht, but could be 15 baht. I've had the driver forget where they picked me up at and charge me 15 baht, so just go with the flow. When you want off, there is a button or toggle switch you push which alerts the driver you want off. There are regular Song Tau informal "terminals" at various places in the City where you can be certain there will be one there leaving in the direction you're going. When is flexible. They wait until they get a load or near load. We have learned these things over the last six months by literally trail and error. I found it fun to try the different routes and see where they go. I haven't tried them all yet and in this paragraph have just scratched the surface of the details of how this all works. Another option for you. As for renting a car. We do not own a vehicle and might never. We purposefully located in an area close to public transportation and to the places we thought we would like/need to go. Owning anything in Thailand at this point does not seem to make sense for us. It is easy to rent almost any type of vehicle for any amount of time. I read somewhere it averages $500US a month to own and maintain a car. In Thailand that will go a long ways using public and private transportation to be chauffeured around. I always dreamed of having my own chauffeur!


----------



## siuahd913 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Help! Newbie in town!*

_Good Moning and thank you for sharing your experience with us. When we took tuk-tuks from our house to Airport Plaza, it cost about 50-60B. Now we know the "going" fare from the yellow Song Tau. Now, Big C is another matter. It's far from us.... takes about 15 -20 minutes, depending on traffic and time of day, of course...

What's the color of the Song Tau going to Big C from either Hang Dong Rd. or Mahidol Rd.? We are close to Chiangmai Land on Mahidol Road. Just trial and error would be the best way, I know..... It's quite learning experience; just don't want to be "taken" too often and too much though!_
Thank you once again, Gary![/I]





Gary Pope said:


> We have been here 6 months and this is what we do. We use the public Song Taus. They run regular routes in the four directions out of the city. There are quite a few on their respective routes and they charge anywhere from 10 baht to 15 baht per person each way. For example, if we wanted to get to Big C from Airport Plaza we would go out to Hang Dong road and wait for a "yellow" Song Tau heading in the direction of Big C on Hang Dong road. When we see one we flagged them down and if they are not full they will stop. Cost is probably 10 baht, but could be 15 baht. I've had the driver forget where they picked me up at and charge me 15 baht, so just go with the flow. When you want off, there is a button or toggle switch you push which alerts the driver you want off. There are regular Song Tau informal "terminals" at various places in the City where you can be certain there will be one there leaving in the direction you're going. When is flexible. They wait until they get a load or near load. We have learned these things over the last six months by literally trail and error. I found it fun to try the different routes and see where they go. I haven't tried them all yet and in this paragraph have just scratched the surface of the details of how this all works. Another option for you. As for renting a car. We do not own a vehicle and might never. We purposefully located in an area close to public transportation and to the places we thought we would like/need to go. Owning anything in Thailand at this point does not seem to make sense for us. It is easy to rent almost any type of vehicle for any amount of time. I read somewhere it averages $500US a month to own and maintain a car. In Thailand that will go a long ways using public and private transportation to be chauffeured around. I always dreamed of having my own chauffeur!


----------



## siuahd913 (Jan 12, 2010)

Good Morning and my apologies for the mix-up!

What's going on in the good ole USof A these days? Am planning a return trip later on this year....?


----------



## siuahd913 (Jan 12, 2010)

_Hi Russ,

Thanks for the tip!

Saw you are from Florida.... Whereabouts? We are also from Florida. Orlando, Florida that is! Spent 1 year and a half in China; decided it's time to quit and retire!
How long have you been in CM or Thailand?_




RussD said:


> Good dentist: Funsabai Dental Clinic 44/3 Loi Kroh Road
> 
> The office is located just above soi 3. The large sign out by the road says DENTAL.
> Cute female dentist who is very gentle and seems to know her business. Prices are fair. I just spent two weeks in her chair getting crowns and bridges. So far so good.
> ...


----------



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

*Song Taus*



siuahd913 said:


> _Good Moning and thank you for sharing your experience with us. When we took tuk-tuks from our house to Airport Plaza, it cost about 50-60B. Now we know the "going" fare from the yellow Song Tau. Now, Big C is another matter. It's far from us.... takes about 15 -20 minutes, depending on traffic and time of day, of course...
> 
> What's the color of the Song Tau going to Big C from either Hang Dong Rd. or Mahidol Rd.? We are close to Chiangmai Land on Mahidol Road. Just trial and error would be the best way, I know..... It's quite learning experience; just don't want to be "taken" too often and too much though!_
> Thank you once again, Gary![/I]


Hi, I will try to answer your questions, but to distill all the information I have accumulated riding the public system would take pages and pages. Wherever you live, will dictate the public transport approach. For example, Mihadol Rd. is not on a "colored route". So in my experience, you would need to take a Tuk Tuk, or Red Song Tau. My experience on Mihadol is the Tuk Tuks are easier to get then the Reds. The Reds for some reason seem to be on a mission out that direction. Also, about Reds. They are mostly free lancers and if you can accumulate a list of the drivers cells phone numbers then it is possible to call one and have them come pick you up. I have never done that. I usually go out to the street and wait. For example, if I wanted to get to Airport Plaza from Mihadol road I would go out to the road and look for a Red Song Tau or Tuk Tuk. Tuk Tuks are cheaper. What you paid was reasonable, though I guess you could have gotten it for a little less if you bargin with them. On Mihadol road my experience is they don't come that often and I wouldn't bargin much, unless I had a lot of time on my hands to wait for others to come. Unless, you speak Thai calling Song Tau drivers can be difficult. Reds need to know specific directions, or a really popular place to pick you up or it might not happen. If you don't speak Thai giving specific directions is difficult. At least it has been the experience for me. For Reds, I always get a price before I get in. The "catch-22" here is the driver can't give you a price unless he knows where you're going and unless your Thai is good enough, you won't be able to give him specific enough directions. They don't read maps! I don't care how long they stare at it and mutter. So you can see the difficulty of calling over the phone. Now the exception to some of this with Reds, is if you are going to some popular tourist destination(ie Airport Plaza). They generally understand the English for these places, know where they are and can tell you a price. I suggest picking up a little Thai to work with them. Sometimes, it's just easier to ride my bike. 

Ok, for Hang Dong rd., the "yellows" run up and down Hang Dong road, from the City to Hang Dong. Once they get to Hang Dong they all congregate in the Market at the last stop to BS, before making the run back to the city. Of course, you need to remember there are two Big Cs. Make sure you are talking about the one on Hang Dong. The cost for the run between the City and the city of Hang Dong, is 15Baht. If you use them for a shorter distance between there, they will charge 10bath. At this point, a comment for getting a "good deal or paying the right price". If you haven't heard there is two tier pricing in some things in Chiangmai. This at one point I am told was even applied to the electrical rates. Thais get one price, you get another higher price. I recommend you live with it and get "taken" for awhile until you learn the ropes. Just look at it as the cost of education. It sure cuts down on the stress. Back to "yellows", they and all their brother "colors" in the City are set prices so you don't have to think about that, but I usually give them a 20 baht bill and let them give me the change back. Whatever it is, a 5 or 10 baht I don't stress out over it. Traveling with Song Taus requires a certain health level because you have to get in and out of the pickup bed. The other options which I always seem to forget, is sitting next to the driver. Many times the seat is available, same price, but with a better view. One last comment on Reds, then I will leave you to ponder the transportation scene. If you use a Red, or Tuk Tuk for that matter, from a frequently visted "White"(Farangs) location, you will pay more then if you flag one down from the street. So don't expect to pay the same on the same route(ie. round trip betwen your home and airport plaza) if you use the Reds parked outside Airport Plaza doors. Many of them pay for the privilege of being there and expect to receive more. Flexibility and making it a game seems to help me in dealing with the transportation situation in Chiangmai.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Gary Pope said:


> Hi, I will try to answer your questions, but to distill all the information I have accumulated riding the public system would take pages and pages. Wherever you live, will dictate the public transport approach. For example, Mihadol Rd. is not on a "colored route". So in my experience, you would need to take a Tuk Tuk, or Red Song Tau. My experience on Mihadol is the Tuk Tuks are easier to get then the Reds. The Reds for some reason seem to be on a mission out that direction. Also, about Reds. They are mostly free lancers and if you can accumulate a list of the drivers cells phone numbers then it is possible to call one and have them come pick you up. I have never done that. I usually go out to the street and wait. For example, if I wanted to get to Airport Plaza from Mihadol road I would go out to the road and look for a Red Song Tau or Tuk Tuk. Tuk Tuks are cheaper. What you paid was reasonable, though I guess you could have gotten it for a little less if you bargin with them. On Mihadol road my experience is they don't come that often and I wouldn't bargin much, unless I had a lot of time on my hands to wait for others to come. Unless, you speak Thai calling Song Tau drivers can be difficult. Reds need to know specific directions, or a really popular place to pick you up or it might not happen. If you don't speak Thai giving specific directions is difficult. At least it has been the experience for me. For Reds, I always get a price before I get in. The "catch-22" here is the driver can't give you a price unless he knows where you're going and unless your Thai is good enough, you won't be able to give him specific enough directions. They don't read maps! I don't care how long they stare at it and mutter. So you can see the difficulty of calling over the phone. Now the exception to some of this with Reds, is if you are going to some popular tourist destination(ie Airport Plaza). They generally understand the English for these places, know where they are and can tell you a price. I suggest picking up a little Thai to work with them. Sometimes, it's just easier to ride my bike.
> 
> Ok, for Hang Dong rd., the "yellows" run up and down Hang Dong road, from the City to Hang Dong. Once they get to Hang Dong they all congregate in the Market at the last stop to BS, before making the run back to the city. Of course, you need to remember there are two Big Cs. Make sure you are talking about the one on Hang Dong. The cost for the run between the City and the city of Hang Dong, is 15Baht. If you use them for a shorter distance between there, they will charge 10bath. At this point, a comment for getting a "good deal or paying the right price". If you haven't heard there is two tier pricing in some things in Chiangmai. This at one point I am told was even applied to the electrical rates. Thais get one price, you get another higher price. I recommend you live with it and get "taken" for awhile until you learn the ropes. Just look at it as the cost of education. It sure cuts down on the stress. Back to "yellows", they and all their brother "colors" in the City are set prices so you don't have to think about that, but I usually give them a 20 baht bill and let them give me the change back. Whatever it is, a 5 or 10 baht I don't stress out over it. Traveling with Song Taus requires a certain health level because you have to get in and out of the pickup bed. The other options which I always seem to forget, is sitting next to the driver. Many times the seat is available, same price, but with a better view. One last comment on Reds, then I will leave you to ponder the transportation scene. If you use a Red, or Tuk Tuk for that matter, from a frequently visted "White"(Farangs) location, you will pay more then if you flag one down from the street. So don't expect to pay the same on the same route(ie. round trip betwen your home and airport plaza) if you use the Reds parked outside Airport Plaza doors. Many of them pay for the privilege of being there and expect to receive more. Flexibility and making it a game seems to help me in dealing with the transportation situation in Chiangmai.


Gary,

Great post. The only thing I would add [or stress] is never get into a tuk tuk or cab without arriving at a negotiated price - whatever it is. It's always good to give them a bit extra, especially if they've gone out of their way to be helpful. If you don't establish a price [song taus are usually a set price unless they're waiting as mentioned by Gary, above] 

One question I have is which song taus go to Doi Suthep? I tried to find out from several red song taus in my area on my last visit. All wanted THB150-200 which seemed very high. I think I was going to be paying for the entire song tau and I'm sure, along the way, he would have picked up others heading up the mountain so I declined. On the other hand maybe the driver would have also taken me to the hill tribe and summer palace as well. I know years ago the red song taus did charge individually and you could ride one up to the top and catch another for the return but maybe few do that anymore. Anyway, if someone knows if the song taus do go to Doi Suthep and charge a flat [affordable] rate I'd appreciate it. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

There's usually a whole bunch of them parked along the road to the zoo. I suppose it's because they're not functioning as baht buses for the trip up the mountain - they're not likely to come across many passengers on the way up! They'll be at Doi Suthep etc for a few hours anyway, especially if they take in the other destinations, so it has to be worth their while.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> There's usually a whole bunch of them parked along the road to the zoo. I suppose it's because they're not functioning as baht buses for the trip up the mountain - they're not likely to come across many passengers on the way up! They'll be at Doi Suthep etc for a few hours anyway, especially if they take in the other destinations, so it has to be worth their while.



I noticed the same when I returned from Pai. When we arrived at the bus station there were about 20 song taus but all wanted THB 100 or even more to take me back to my Guest House whereas I caught a tuk tuk to the bus station for THB 50 and the song tau would have attracted more riders - and I would still have paid the THB100. I finally caught one on the fly for THB50 but it took awhile. Had I not had some luggage I'd have walked the distance - about 3-4 miles but I was a bit hot, tired and finally paid the piper. C'est la vie


----------



## RussD (Apr 26, 2010)

siuahd913 said:


> _Hi Russ,
> 
> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> ...


I live in the St. Pete area and am in Florida now. Just got back from 6 weeks in Thailand. I was visiting Thailand to see if it is a place I might like to live in, either full time or part time, and decided to take advantage of Thailand's reduced dental rates. The idea for that dentist originally came from Frogblogger.

BTW, at soi 3 and Loi Kroh there is a doctors clinic. He speaks very good English and also seems to know his business. I met several expats in his office that spoke highly of him. He does not take appointments, walk-in only. You might want to file this away for future reference.

RussD


----------



## siuahd913 (Jan 12, 2010)

Again, thank you for the reference on the doctor and dentist. Have already put their names and locations in a safe place! Just in case we need a doctor. I will need to go to a dentist soon for a cleaning...... Do you remember the doctor's name or a landmark I can identify?

What do you think of CM? The short 6 weeks you spent here recently? Everything to your expectations? We lived in China for 16 months and both of us much prefer Thailand!

Talk to you soon.....







RussD said:


> I live in the St. Pete area and am in Florida now. Just got back from 6 weeks in Thailand. I was visiting Thailand to see if it is a place I might like to live in, either full time or part time, and decided to take advantage of Thailand's reduced dental rates. The idea for that dentist originally came from Frogblogger.
> 
> BTW, at soi 3 and Loi Kroh there is a doctors clinic. He speaks very good English and also seems to know his business. I met several expats in his office that spoke highly of him. He does not take appointments, walk-in only. You might want to file this away for future reference.
> 
> RussD


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Seconded - good tip ref the doc Loi Kroh soi 3. A quality/price thing - the clinic is always busy with a mix of farangs and expats.

Beware some places - the docs see you coming, and charge a special farang price (and that doesn't mean a discount!)

Another suggestion for a good English-speaking doctor in Chiang Mai. When leaving the Airport Plaza complex, heading away from Chiang Mai centre about 1km down the Hang Dong Road (not far after Tesco's, other side of road), there is a great lady doctor in her own small practice:

Dr. Nisachon  Morgan
HEALTH CARE MEDICAL CLINIC
275 Moo 6 T. MaeHia
A. Muang Chiangmai 50100
Tel&Fax: 053804405
www.healthcaremedicalclinic.com

Very fair rates, great attention to detail, excellent English, and an all-round very pleasant lady.


----------



## RussD (Apr 26, 2010)

siuahd913 said:


> Again, thank you for the reference on the doctor and dentist. Have already put their names and locations in a safe place! Just in case we need a doctor. I will need to go to a dentist soon for a cleaning...... Do you remember the doctor's name or a landmark I can identify?
> 
> What do you think of CM? The short 6 weeks you spent here recently? Everything to your expectations? We lived in China for 16 months and both of us much prefer Thailand!
> 
> Talk to you soon.....


The dentist is on the lefthand side of the road as you go up the hill, toward the Old City, and is opposite a Wat, Wat Phuntang. Printed on the plate glass of the dentist office it says FunSabai or Fun4Sabai, things have a way of taking on multiple spellings with transliteration. You won't miss it, as I recall it is the only dentist there.

As to what I think of Chiang Mai, it was my favorite Thai city. Good size and had a nice feel. The main thing that will probably keep me from living there, or anywhere in Thailand, is my inability to learn the language. Shoot, I can't hear all the tonal differences, much less speak them, and I don't want to live somewhere I can not speak the native tongue. But that doesn't mean I won't visit again.

In the meantime I will stay tuned through the Expat Forum.

RussD


----------

